# AED Exchange rates



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Folks

What exchange rates are you getting on UK Sterling in Dubai?

HIFX are are transfering the larger amount October time, but im wanting to have some cash to live off, etc, until our UAE bank accounts are opened.

Looking to exchange approx £6000.

Was thinking I may get a better rate on cash exchanges over the counter when in country

Your thoughts?

Craig


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's just about enough to get you commercial/wholesale rates on transfer with no fees. Rates will be far better than via your own bank or over the counter.

Take at look at this blog entry for info:

Want to save money when making currency transfers? | Financialuae's Blog
-


----------



## JudyM (Sep 7, 2010)

HIFX should really do this for you as good customer service! We spend our time between France and UAE, and we use First Rate FX for our ad hoc transfers, as they have no minimum amount - and they have a rep in Dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JudyM said:


> HIFX should really do this for you as good customer service! We spend our time between France and UAE, and we use First Rate FX for our ad hoc transfers, as they have no minimum amount - and they have a rep in Dubai


Like I said, better rates available elsewhere.... 
-


----------

